# Somebody get a straitjacket



## Hooty Hoot (Apr 27, 2017)

Falcons just drafted their first lunatic. DE T. Mckinley


----------



## ericflowers (Apr 27, 2017)

The way he was acting, he'll do good to make it to the field


----------



## DannyW (Apr 27, 2017)

Groan...hopefully, in a couple of years someone will bump this thread and say "ha....and they thought McKinley was a bad choice at #27".

In the mean time, they could have had the best guard in the draft, Forrest Lamp.  A player who could insure that Matt Ryan stayed upright and healthy for many years.

The pick for McKinley seemed forced...kinda like "Coach Quinn is a D-guy so we MUST pick some defensive player...however contrived and far-fetched the choice may be". Hope it works out for them...but it sure seems like a typical 1960-1970-1980-1990-2000 Atlanta first round pick.

You know the type...they never start or have an impact, and in two-three years they will be out of football.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 28, 2017)

Sounds like the young man Takk is passionate & intense about football & his family, especially his grandmother that passed away while fulfilling promises to her. 

Appears Coach Quinn prefers speed over size since he picked smaller 6'2" 250-lbs. McKinley & passed larger DE 6'6" 277-lbs. Taco Charlton that went 2-picks later to the Cowboys. 

As mentioned in the press conference with Quinn & Dimitroff, he has a shoulder injury he's currently working through but they do not sound too concerned about it. 

Only picks left for the Falcons are in rounds 2, 4, & 5. 

Good luck to him & Atlanta.  





> Atlanta Falcons‏
> 
> 8:09 PM - 27 Apr 2017
> 
> ...






54-seconds 

Atlanta Falcons 






Time = 1:15

CBS Sports 

 




http://www.atlantafalcons.com/media...McKinley/3ca0a36c-2ee0-4cdb-9a7c-21ad4dd29d8e

College Look:  Takkarist McKinley (Photos) 

















http://www.nfl.com/draft/2017/tracker#dt-tabs:dt-by-round/dt-by-round-input:1 

NFL DRAFT TRACKER




http://scores.espn.com/college-football/team/_/id/26/ucla-bruins



> Falcons selected UCLA DL Takkarist McKinley with the 26th overall pick after trading up from No. 31 with Seattle and *surrendering 3rd and 7th round picks. McKinley coming off shoulder surgery* but expected to be a relentless pass rusher.





> expects first round pick Takkarist McKinley to be *ready by training camp* coming off *major right shoulder surgery*





> picture of his *late grandmother* right next to him. On video conference. He *fulfilled a promise to her to make it to college and the NFL*


----------



## Showtime (Apr 28, 2017)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Appears Coach Quinn prefers speed over size



All pre draft indications were that Quinn/ATL wanted a speedy DE to compliment Vic.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 28, 2017)

The thing with Keanu worked out. Maybe this will too? Hard to build for the long term without bringing in full draft classes though.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Apr 28, 2017)

Coenen said:


> The thing with Keanu worked out. Maybe this will too? Hard to build for the long term without bringing in full draft classes though.



heard the same thing when they gave away all those picks to get julio. seems to be working out so far. you just cant miss when you have limited picks.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2017)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Falcons just drafted their first lunatic. DE T. Mckinley



Crazier the better on D!


----------



## Coenen (Apr 28, 2017)

WGSNewnan said:


> heard the same thing when they gave away all those picks to get julio. seems to be working out so far. you just cant miss when you have limited picks.


It was true then, too. Y'all gave up the farm for him, and suffered as a result. The big swoon at the end of Smitty's tenure wasn't an accident.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 28, 2017)

all that i could think of was tyrone greene


----------



## Katalee (Apr 28, 2017)

Let's give him a chance. I would have preferred Lamp also. But I trust Dan Quinn's knowledge. I also remember the linebacker and QB from Auburn we drafted in the first round. How'd that turn out? Not to good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2017)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Falcons just drafted their first lunatic. DE T. Mckinley



Lunatics make outstanding DE's. Just wait and see.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks like the Falcons traded their 2nd round pick for 3 more later picks. 





> Tweet:
> 
> Atlanta Falcons‏
> 
> ...



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-iz-3pWAAAsXq7.jpg


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 28, 2017)

Falcons 3rd round draft pick an LSU LB . . . 





> Atlanta Falcons‏
> 
> 7:10 PM - 28 Apr 2017
> 
> ...





32-seconds 

Atlanta Falcons 






http://www.atlantafalcons.com/media...ke-Riley/cc439803-5bb0-46d4-8926-2e7f724a9b3f 

College Look:  Duke Riley (Photos)


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2017)

I think the Falcons had a decent draft with the picks they had.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 29, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> all that i could think of was tyrone greene


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 29, 2017)

Working on the other side of the ball, looks like we're getting some offensive line help. 





> Atlanta Falcons‏
> 
> 10:39 AM - 29 Apr 2017
> 
> ...






35-seconds 

Atlanta Falcons 






http://www.atlantafalcons.com/media...63758f43#b27ea05d-b56e-4725-979f-281e7c53bbfd

College Look - Sean Harlow (Photos)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 29, 2017)

Back to adding defense options. 





> Atlanta Falcons‏
> 
> 11:15 AM - 29 Apr 2017
> 
> ...






20-seconds 

Atlanta Falcons 






http://www.atlantafalcons.com/media...ae-Kazee/8fa5aa1b-2c8e-46c9-aef6-04140af6da59

College Look - Damontae Kazee (Photos)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 29, 2017)

Falcons offensive arsenal gets more scoring weapons. 





> Atlanta Falcons‏
> 
> 11:34 AM - 29 Apr 2017
> 
> With the 156th pick, we have selected RB Brian Hill (@B_Heezy5) from Wyoming.






42-seconds 

Atlanta Falcons 






http://www.atlantafalcons.com/media...ian-Hill/66ce1592-ff0f-4499-96fb-d8996d572e60 

College Look - Brian Hill (Photos)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 29, 2017)

More offense scoring help & targets for Matt Ryan. 





> Atlanta Falcons
> 
> 12:25 PM - 29 Apr 2017
> 
> With the 174th pick, we have selected TE Eric Saubert from Drake.






58-seconds 

Atlanta Falcons






http://www.atlantafalcons.com/media...rt/0f8da479-8473-4fde-8593-9a679694c1df#start

Combine Look - Eric Saubert (Photos)


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 30, 2017)

Scratching my head at the TE pic with what 4 already on board, Tamme is a free agent but should return, Hooper, ToyLowlow(sp) and the young guy Perkins I think, now a 5th?


----------



## Showtime (May 1, 2017)

I have read (from several analysts) that Hill (from Wyoming) may have been the most undervalued pick of the draft.


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2017)

Wished they could have picked up, as a FA, Bullware (sp) LB from Clemson.  Seemed like he played hard all the time


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 1, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Scratching my head at the TE pic with what 4 already on board, Tamme is a free agent but should return, Hooper, ToyLowlow(sp) and the young guy Perkins I think, now a 5th?



I've seen several decent explanations about why the Falcons selected Eric Saubert.  Sounds like he is not like the typical TE, but at Drake University he was used in a variety of formations all over the field including split out wide or in the slot or on screen passes, etc. I think the best details were offered in the last press conference wrap-up with Dimitroff & Quinn of the day after the draft ended (last item below). 

Here's a few things below in case you have not seen them . . . 



http://www.nfl.com/draft/2017/profiles/eric-saubert?id=2558023 

TE ERIC SAUBERT, DRAKE  PIONEER




http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...FL-Draft/4fdb2b46-51fa-4d56-a633-e02345489e91 

Falcons Select TE Eric Saubert With No. 174 Pick in NFL Draft




http://www.atlantafalcons.com/media...-Saubert/60481041-05b5-4681-8a0c-99e9461c7691 

Dimitroff: Why We Took Saubert 

43-second video 




http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...ft-Class/e230621d-50e0-4070-8871-0e6fb7d015c2 

Falcons Finalize 2017 Draft Class




Dimitroff, Quinn Wrap Up 2017 Draft Class

 




https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-w6tgVXgAAxM7O.jpg


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 1, 2017)

In case you're interested & have not seen this . . . 



http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...-21-CFAs/1dbd9631-8b92-4405-8d9b-71fa59a85946 

*Falcons Agree to Terms With 21 CFAs* 

Posted 3 hours ago 



> Today the Falcons agreed to terms with 21 college free agents: Boise State center Travis Averill, Robert Morris S Marcelis Branch, San Diego State offensive lineman Daniel Brunskill, Kansas State wide receiver Deante Burton, Texas Tech wide receiver Reginald Davis III, South Carolina linebacker Darius English, Southern Mississippi tackle Wil Freeman, Iowa State cornerback Jarnor Jones, Miami (OH) defensive end J’terius Jones, Portland State center Cam Keizur, Connecticut tackle Andreas Knappe, Auburn guard Robert Leff, South Alabama wide receiver Josh Magee, *Georgia safety Quincy Mauger*, University Texas San Antonio safety Jordan Moore, Arkansas State defensive end Chris Odom, Citadel fullback Tyler Renew, James Madison cornerback Taylor Reynolds, San Jose State linebacker Christian Tago, Penn quarterback Alek Torgersen, Pittsburg State (KS) safety Deron Washington.





> Mauger played four years at the *University of Georgia* where he totaled 187 tackles (129 solo) with seven interceptions, one half sack, 5.5 tackles for loss, 12 passes defensed, and one forced fumble. . . . The *Marietta native* was an AJC Class AAAAA All-State selection at Kell High School.





> English was named AAAAA Defensive Player of the Year by the Atlanta Journal Constitution after a 21-sack senior season at *McEachern High School in Powder Springs*.





> A *Lithonia, Georgia native*, [Jarnor] Jones was an all-region selection in football and basketball at Martin Luther King High School.





> He ([J’terius] Jones) is an East Atlanta native and attended *Miller Grove High School in Lithonia*.





46-seconds


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 3, 2017)

Let's not forget about the Falcons' earlier March acquisition of DT Dontari Poe. 



http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...tari-Poe/308cdc2b-4028-4344-a632-f773f86b8fba

Falcons Agree to Terms with DT Dontari Poe

March 16, 2017



> two-time Pro Bowler from the University of Memphis has been a key contributor for the Kansas City Chiefs since being drafted in 2012. The 346-pound, former first round selection




AND


http://www.atlantafalcons.com/team/roster/Dontari-Poe/872b3ce1-d5ad-4d4c-8c2a-c7315b7a65a3 

DONTARI POE

NT #92

Height:  6'-3"

Weight: 346-lbs.

Age: 26

College: Memphis

Hometown: Memphis, TN

Experience: 5


AND


http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...n-for-Us/bf9d43b4-c3e2-4e7e-856e-7d79e2928b83

MACK ON POE: 'IT WAS A GOOD ACQUISITION FOR US'

May 4, 2017


----------



## Showtime (May 3, 2017)

That defense is going to be nasty next year and a few years in the future as well. IMO Quinn is building Seattle v2.0 on the defensive side of the ball. If Sark can just keep the offense chugging at even an 80% rate of last year I see no issues with the Birds being contenders again.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2017)

Showtime said:


> That defense is going to be nasty next year and a few years in the future as well. IMO Quinn is building Seattle v2.0 on the defensive side of the ball. If Sark can just keep the offense chugging at even an 80% rate of last year I see no issues with the Birds being contenders again.



Yep!


----------

